
Pygame Zero, a zero-boilerplate game framework for education - ingve
http://mauveweb.co.uk/posts/2015/05/pygame-zero.html
======
truncate
Speaking of zero-boilerplate game framework for education, you may also want
to look at big-bang framework which is part of HTDP 2e course[1]. Also you
could compile those Racket games to run on your browser[2]

[0]
[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDP/Worldv300/](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDP/Worldv300/)

[1]
[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDP2e/](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDP2e/)

[2]
[https://github.com/soegaard/whalesong](https://github.com/soegaard/whalesong)

------
alxmdev
Nice work! I like the idea of automatically loading resources from known
locations so they're ready to use right away.

I got my taste for software development by starting with games programming,
and finding a friendly environment that gave fast results was very important
to stay motivated and continue learning. Back in the 2000s', that environment
for me was Fenix (now known as BennuGD -
[http://www.bennugd.org/](http://www.bennugd.org/)).

------
arocks
This is an excellent option to teach programming to kids. Pygame has been
always the recommended game library for Python due to its maturity. But Pygame
had been my preferred option as it had less boilerplate and seemed more
Pythonic. However, its project activity is quite low.

Pygame Zero seems like the best of both worlds.

~~~
mnx
Wait, pygame is recomended, but you prefer... pygame?

~~~
reidrac
His preference is probably "pyglet" :)

~~~
arocks
Sorry, you are right. I had meant to write pyglet as my preferred option.

------
kazagistar
As much as I love python, when it comes to low boilerplate 2d game engines for
programming newbies, Love2d ([https://love2d.org/](https://love2d.org/)) is
still unmatched in my experience. This certainly does close the gap.

